# First Cycle Gains!!?



## bullet 29 (Mar 10, 2005)

Well,
im running 
500mg test enan e/w
20mg d-bol e/d
3500-4000 cals day (clean)

---8 days into first cycle---
171>>>>184lb = 13lb gain in 8 days

im working out:
3 on 1 off.

mon/ chest, tri, interior abs
tue/ back, bi, light run
wed/ shoulders, legs, exterior abs
thur/ off day
fri/ start cycle over

4 sets each excersize
4 excersizes per muscle group
all sets between 6-8 reps (besides warm up)
been lifting for years. incline for example is blowing up. 
start weight 235lb 8-10 reps 
week 2 255/lb 8-10
week 3 270 8-10

??are gains good or normal for cycle??
?? should i lower my reps to 4-6??
?? take more time off??
???less muscle groups a day longer routine??
or am i fine/ gains look good weights are going up weekly, just dont want water weight or to lose majority of gains when i go off.
thanks guys, having a (exhausting) blast
bullet


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 10, 2005)

Tis the Dbol.  Enjoy.  Just don't injure yourself.


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Tha Don (Mar 10, 2005)

13lbs in a week, geez 

i gonna be running the same cycle in a couple of months, can't wait now!

out of interest what dbols u running?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

out of interest, how to you go about isolating your interior and exterior abs?


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 10, 2005)

dbol's from mexico. dont have the bottle with me but we call them "baby blues" little baby blue eraser size tabs. D-bol written from top to bottom i think on the edge of the label. ill check it at home to see the actual lab.

for the abs! im just speaking of interior and "obliques" for exterior. center and obliques. cant fit a whole ab routine in with my current workout so i split the groups up. not working the abs as strenuous as the rest of the body parts primarily because the amount of food im eating makes it difficult to go in and crunch out 30-40 minutes of abs.
bullet


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2005)

So you weigh 171 lbs off-cycle and you currently incline press 270 lbs for 8-10 reps? How tall are you, 5 feet? You must be built like a tree stump. You should post some before and during pics.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm 175 right now and I can incline 225 for three-five reps


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2005)

If that is a freeweight incline thats impressive. I'm low 250s and I can get 315 for 3, maybe 4 on a good day.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If that is a freeweight incline thats impressive. I'm low 250s and I can get 315 for 3, maybe 4 on a good day.


 I bet you don't weigh 170 to 180 lbs either.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If that is a freeweight incline thats impressive. *I'm low 250s * and I can get 315 for 3, maybe 4 on a good day.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I bet you don't weigh 170 to 180 lbs either.



Right. So in other words, still dieting down, I outweigh him by 70-80 pounds naked and he is as strong as I am if not stronger. It is although a steep non-adjustable incline, but its no military press.







Thankfully I just received some tren enanthate


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for any responses!
mudge, does the workout itself look ok or am i overtraining? 

as for the strong incline! my upper chest has always ben very strong due to my own error when i was young and reading  "flex" . always trained incline before flat  looking for that round upper chest. its now become a mental issue. if i do flat first i drop 20-30 pounds in the incline. i know i should just spend the time and train flat first for a month or two. 
my lifting partner did point out (so gratiously) i bracketed my reps to high. my last lift was for 6-8 not 8-10. im also getting help with my last 2 as i always train when bulking. and on a final note to make myself sound even weaker, (good call mudge) i am doing smith machine chest excersizes for thye first 3-4 weeks. my reasoning is basically that i havnt before jumped up weight so quickly so i thought for the first few weeks i should run machine to lessen possibilities of injury. ill cycle into free soon but i wanted to give my body a chance to feel the heavier weight and adjust before i grip down on free weight.
as for the tree stump, guess id agree, dont really care for it but (they dont make gear to grow taller do they? ). 5'6"  and i have pretty large traps 275lb shrugs 6-8, i am kinda squatty compact but i boxed for the army and college so no neck short and powerfull was what my coaches pushed for (iether tall with a long reach or short and powerfull).
i definately have before pics i just need to scan them and download. 
will definately post before and afters, you guys have been great so far and ill make sure to show yall how you have helped.
thanks guys 
bullet


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 11, 2005)

not sure if you were reffering to me about not being 170-180? ill post a pic as soon as possible. ive fot a few pics sent to me from a freind in my "hotmail" acct but for some reason they wont download here i can only send them via e-mails.
thanks 
bullet


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 11, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> 13lbs in a week, geez
> 
> i gonna be running the same cycle in a couple of months, can't wait now!
> 
> out of interest what dbols u running?


Denkall!!


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 11, 2005)

you running hcg at all on this cycle?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Mar 11, 2005)

I just started running 300mg/week of test cypionate and 20mg/day of dbol March 1st, and went from 192 to 203 in the first eight days.  I don't run as high of a cycle because my body seems to respond pretty decently to a lower dose so I don't see the point yet in higher doses and wasting money, until I start noticing my body not reacting to it.  I'm not even going too crazy with calories, probably not a hell of a lot more than 3000-3500, somedays higher, ball park.  My goal is to get somewhere close to 220ish maybe just get to a fairly clean 215, keep as much of that through pct, before dieting down for the summertime.  I find keeping with a decent diet and a lower dosage, I don't get as much waterweight and bloat, but still am seeing decent gains in size and strength.  Unfortunatly with my job and schedule, it's sometimes hard to have a perfect diet, so I've been relying on bulk cooking/ preparing of pasta, chicken, steaks, and two protein shakes with Optimum's Whey protein.  I mix three scoops with about 20 ounces of 2%milk in them, will probably switch to whole next grocery stop for calories.  I don't drink them all at once cuz that's just shy of 90grams of protein in each, so I drink them in like four to six servings with or between meals to keep my protein levels up fairly evenly throughout the day.  Right now for my lifting splits, which again gets a little off because of getting sent out of town for sixteen and eighteen hour days with a lot of it in interviews with students and road time, it basically has been
chest/back/shoulders 1 day, then arms/legs the next, then a day off and repeating. sometimes i already know with my schedule it will be with the day off in between splits instead of back to back and I'll play that also by soreness.  I work as an admissions coordinator for a tech school, and I waiter double shifts on sundays, and work both jobs on mondays.  right now I'm stuck working seven days a week til april.  I'm working six days a week at the school, m-sat, then waitering sunday and monday.  I'm probably gonna get bashed for A: my dosage, which I upped to 300mg from my original plan of 200 due to the ironmagazine peanut gallery(couple dozen seasoned veterans can't be wrong, although I still didn't see the point in jumping all the way to 500mg/week first test cycle, I saw how I reacted on just dbol before and I assume that just like damn near every other supplement I've ever tried, I see great gains on minimal dosage, besides, why burn out my receptor sites faster than needed?)  B:  Before anyone says it, I know I don't have a perfect diet/military regimented schedule and quite frankly it's not by choice. C: before I forget, I'm 6'1" with hellish long arms.  I'm planning on taking the dbol for 4 weeks,  and the test for 8-10, depends if I start seeing any side effects.  If anyone has any split suggestions for body parts, let me know.  So far the one I'm using seems to be working nicely.  Oh yeah,  the brand of Dbol is the pink british dragons that come from I think Thiland, and the test is tokkyo labs cypionate 200mg/ml.  After giving myself my first two injections,  I think if I ever have to get another shot of medicine intramuscularly, I'm yanking the syringe out of the doc's hand and doing it myself.  I didn't have any pain like the times a doctor has stuck me.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing well, bullet 29. 

Hey Mudge, WTF is that box of numbers you posted? 

Alright Young d, no need to get smart! I tend to miss the obvious things.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2005)

Pirate, its a max chart. From left to right, is 1 rep, then far right is 10. So 135x10 is, start at 135 on the left and go over 10 places (the end).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Pirate, its a max chart. From left to right, is 1 rep, then far right is 10. So 135x10 is, start at 135 on the left and go over 10 places (the end).


So if I can squat 205 ten times, then my max is around 267?


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 11, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> you running hcg at all on this cycle?


no! i started a thread and spent the last week talking to yall about just that.got the nolva and clomid even some extra anavar (3 weeks worth, useless) but i did not pick up any hcg. my sistuaton in purchase and transport was a bit hairy sooo i kinda flew threw it. but ive got some cialis coming from "ibe". from what i gathered talking to the "grand-dads"  on the site with my cycle i may lose the sex life for a month or so but i can deal with that. its the nolva and clomid ive got in my floor safe under lock and key.
bullet


----------



## luke69duke69 (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone tried using Rob's Anabolic Matrix in conjuction with PCT?  was considering adding that at the end during pct.  Bullet, how many weeks are you running your test cycle? and how many weeks are you planning running your Dbol?


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 11, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried using Rob's Anabolic Matrix in conjuction with PCT?  was considering adding that at the end during pct.  Bullet, how many weeks are you running your test cycle? and how many weeks are you planning running your Dbol?



i feel trib is a good idea pct

as far as i'm aware he is running dbol for the first 4 weeks of the cycle only


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Alright Young d, no need to get smart! I tend to miss the obvious things.



haha sorry man, i just love that smiley, i'd been waiting to use it on someone


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 12, 2005)

yep 
week 1-4 d-bol 20mg e/d
week 1-11 test enan 500mg e/w

very basic, working well for me so far.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> So if I can squat 205 ten times, then my max is around 267?



According to that chart, that would be about right. It may or may not be true, based on your warming up "properly" for a max attempt, or your fiber recruitment percentage based on training experience and so on.

I have 2 calculators in my sig, the second one is way off for me but someone said it was more accurate for them.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks like the second one for me is closer. The first is a little low.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 12, 2005)

The first says I can bench 273 lbs and the second one says I can bench 280 based on the same info. I can't say how accurate that is since I have done a one rep max in some time.


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 12, 2005)

im working out:
3 on 1 off. 

mon/ chest, tri, interior abs
tue/ back, bi, light run
wed/ shoulders, legs, exterior abs
thur/ off day
fri/ start cycle over

4 sets each excersize
4 excersizes per muscle group
all sets between 6-8 reps (besides warm up)
guys am i over doing it or is this fine. 
i can run 5 on 2 off, one muscle group per day if to much or i can pull 3 muscle groups a day  3 on 1 off if to little??

also my big question? when can i start cutting after the cycle is over. ive heard in order to keep gains i need to keep the cals up and just lower the duration of workouts a bit, buuuuut with my gains because im bulky to start out with im gonna be pretty big and round in 3 months???? how long should i wait before going into a hard cutting phase 2-3-5 months??


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 12, 2005)

Your routine looks fine to me. I do 3 days on, 1 day off while on cycle as well. I do 5 sets of each exercise with a max of 3 exercises per group. For example, 15 sets for chest...

I'd wait until atleast 5 or 6 weeks after you cycle to cut. Wait until you can tell that your hormones are back to normal levels. As far as hard core cutting phase, I'd wait until a month after pct, personally.


----------



## bullet 29 (Mar 12, 2005)

ahhhh great pirate!

was thinking i was gonna have to be the "stay puff muscle (marshmellow) man" forever


----------

